# Malaga Christmas lights



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Anybody know when these are switched on ???


Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I believe they were switched on last Friday (27th) by the mayor! 

Jo xxx


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

No it was tonight at 8pm, we were gonna go but something came up.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh and just to add they are beautiful, well worth the trip into malaga to see them!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I've got some photos in one of my albums from last years. they are lovely and so is the atmosphere!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you are in the Monforte del Cid area next week you can come and see me switch on my lights.. Oxford street wont get a look in when I have finished.lol


----------



## snr-fred (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you are in the Monforte del Cid area next week you can come and see me switch on my lights.. Oxford street wont get a look in when I have finished.lol


That sounds nice! Do we get mince pies and mulled wine?

Where I live, they don´t put the Christmas decorations up till Christmas. Which, last time I checked, was late December. I quite like it that way, it gives the festivities more of an impact.


----------

